# Duck call lanyards



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

here are some lanyards i made. i know its not wood turning but it will hold your awesome wooden duck calls.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool, reminds me of some of the Military cords I wore (wrong colors LOL)


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

bill said:


> Cool, reminds me of some of the Military cords I wore (wrong colors LOL)


bill it is paracord that i used to make them


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They look great...


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks


----------

